# What Length Rod is Good to Start with For N. Ga Trout Streams



## Pittard

I've been fishing the streams in North Georgia my whole life but want to start fly fishing this year after doing it in Colorado.

What's a good length to best fish most of the streams.  I'd like to stay out of the branches.  I'm a beginner is longer better for  me or is that a false statement.  Is a 8' rod the best to fish tight holes?

Any help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## allenww

*Creek rods*

Everybody has a favorite.  

My new favorite is a 6 ft 6 inch two weight American Tackle Matrix.  Wanted to build it but it was cheaper to buy it (Gremlin Tackle, $86 shipped, online).  I have always used Pfleuger Medalist reels - in this case the 1492 @ $25. 
Cabela's sells a house brand WF line for $20 that I like. 

Other folks would go to a 7 1/2 footer to get a better high stick, but the shorter rod walks the woods better for me.

     wa


----------



## Dean

*can depend on size of river/stream*

For the truly small GA streams take a loook at the 7'6" 3wt, for the larger DH waters etc I would consider 8'6" 5wt as a good all round. Keep in mind that unlike out West (Co, MT, WY etc) a lot of the smaller GA streams are very tight and it is much less about casting as it is about 'dapping' and high sticking...


----------



## bushidobam

I'm the proud owner of Orvis' TLS Power Matrix.  It is a 7 foot 4 weight 4 piece that is my go to rod on small Georgia streams.  

Like has already been said not too many places on those small Appalachian streams for a proper back-cast.  Lots of rhododendrons and other low-hanging flora, but a shorter length rod sure will roll-cast like nobody's business.

I wouldn't go much over seven foot if you can help it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've been fishing these little choked-up mountain creeks all my life, so for what it's worth-it's a tradeoff. I've tried longer rods and shorter rods, and nowadays usually use an 8-footer on all but the nastiest, thickest, little step-across creeks. The shorter rod will be more maneuverable, but it'll be harder to float a fly without it dragging with a shorter rod. On some of the smaller creeks, you need to stay back from the fish to keep from spooking them, and that extra foot will help you a lot controlling your line on the water, especially if you haven't done much fly-fishing before. The small creeks don't have that consistant current direction like a bigger stream, your line may be lying across water going in five different directions to get a fly into a little fish-holding pocket, and every foot of line you can keep off the water is going to help. Like the others said, you won't be doing much formal casting on small mountain streams.


----------



## jtcimp00

I used a 9 foot 6wt because I got a good deal on it for everything from Smith Creek and the headwaters of the hooch to the Toccoa tailwater for a long time. Just think how good you'll be if you use a 9 footer on Smith Creek and can stay out of the trees then you go to like a 7 foot 3 wt!  On a side note: I really like my 7.5 foot 3 wt for Smith Creek and the likes!!!!!! I don't know if you're tall or not but at 6'2", I can still high stick pretty good with that little rod. You also aren't gonna need to lay out a bunch of line in most situations in Georgia. With enough practice and effort I think you can fish just about any trout stream in Georgia with even these little rods. Mostly just get you a fly rod and get out there!!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

I have a 8 foot 5 wt Diamondback Americana and i love it because it has the best of both worlds... You can get to those small areas, but you can also reach out and touch em on the big rivers. JMO


----------



## Pittard

Thanks for all the replies gentlemen.  Still mulling over what I should do.  I'm leaning toward something in the way of 8' 5wt just to be an all around fly rod.  It will be my first so I don't think i need to specialize yet (even though that is kind of what my original question was suggesting).

I already have a special place in my heart for trout fishing so if this turns into an addiction (I'm sure it will) I know I'll end up with more that one.


----------



## luv2drum

NORTH GEORGIA TROUT ONLINE is having its spring fling this Saturday at the Buford hatchery.  That would be a great place to talk to folks who will probably let you try out some rods etc and a wealth of info.


----------



## allenww

*First rod*

No question your first rod should be a less specialized rod.

Once your wife has left you, you can get that small creek rod. 

     wa


----------



## RJFortune

I use a 9' 5 weight.  I find it a good mix between a casting rod and a high stick rod.  Tight places like Smith Creek don't call for a lot of casting, you can roll cast and flip and drift.  The 9' comes in handy and gives you a good long drift with minimal casting.  And then for the hooch or more open waters you can open it up and cast as far as you want.


----------



## bowbuck

For a first rod, something around 8-8.5 ft will probably be a good starting point in a 4 or 5 weight.  Since you are new to casting the longer rod (it's an expensive simple machine, a lever) the easier it will be for you to move the line.   With that said, a longer rod does make many places a little more challenging to fish.  If you enjoy the sport you will end up with multiple rods.  The main thing is to get a good start with decent equipment so you can enjoy the sport.


----------



## yaknfish

Can't go wrong with a 9ft 5wt. Trout, panfish, even bass. Even after you accumulate a few other rods, you'll find places to enjoy a 5wt.


----------



## Bitteroot

Pittard said:


> Thanks for all the replies gentlemen.  Still mulling over what I should do.  I'm leaning toward something in the way of 8' 5wt just to be an all around fly rod.  It will be my first so I don't think i need to specialize yet (even though that is kind of what my original question was suggesting).
> 
> I already have a special place in my heart for trout fishing so if this turns into an addiction (I'm sure it will) I know I'll end up with more that one.



I think your on the right track but I would drop down to a least a 4 wt myself.  Having the 5 really doesn't give you that much more ummph for bigger flies with modern tech stuff... and you'll enjoy the lighter 4 on presentation.  I would even go to a 3  but since you will fish some bigger water with one rod the 4 should be just about right.  Your next rod... make it a 9 ft in either 4 or 5 and you'll be ready for the big water anywhere.


----------



## obsbslr

Good question. I've been flyfishing for 26 years and hold to the idea that a 9 wt. is the all around best for beginners on any stream. That said, one must remember that long casts are not always as useful as many think. The close quarters environment of most local streams is pretty frustrating for most, but sticking the trod tip through the brush and dappling the fly over a good lie is just as productive as a 20 ft. cast, if you remeber to go low and slow on the small streams.

Learning to cast a nine ft. will get you acclimated to the mechanics and make the short rods easier to learn. To avoid the hassle of maneuvering two 4.5 ft. rod halves down to the water or jutting above your head in a backpack, buy a 3 or 4 piece rod and a sturdy rod tube for transport.

Maybe plan to attend a local TU meeting for further tips and tricks and meet some of our folks. Most have monthly fishing adventures and would welcome you along.

KB
GATU


----------



## yaknfish

I'm guessing the above post should read "....hold to the idea that a 9 ft. is the all around best...."    If you meant 9 wt, I wanna go fishing with you!


----------



## Pittard

Thanks for all of the opinions gents.  It seems to be such an daunting decision...I guess I should just make my mind up (even if it requires a flip of a coin) and just go get one.  I'm such a beginner that I doubt I'll notice the difference b/w a 8 or 9 ft rod and 4 or 5 wt line...It'll probably make more of a difference to just go get one and pracice.

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## allenww

*Buford fish hatchery NGTO meeting*

Tomorrow is NGTO's "Spring Fling" at the Buford Fish Hatchery on the Hooch off 20.  

If you can find the time to go, you would

   Have a great time
   Get to try probably twenty different rods
   Talk to a bunch of experts and get a hundred opinions
   Get tutorials on casting and rod selection
   Solve your rod choice problem before lunch

And visitors are welcomed.  (Just take a few bucks to help with lunch)

   wa


----------

